# Shrimp Size



## Forumail1 (Jan 1, 2012)

How big do snowball shrimps and Red Cherry Shrimp get? Is there a difference in size between Red Cherry Shrimps and Fire Red Cherry Shrimps?


----------



## Lmb (Jan 1, 2012)

Red Cherry: 0.5" - 1"

Snowball: 0.75" - 1.2"

I'm not sure about the RCS and Fire Red Cherry Shrimp size difference.


----------



## Forumail1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hm. The person I bought 15 snowballs off of on ebay said that the full grown cherry was bigger than the full grown snowballs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You're good if you can visually see the diff of .2" in a shrimp.


----------



## S.Oak (Dec 4, 2011)

Regular cherries and fire reds should be the same size. They're the same species, one is just more selectively bred for color.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm.com (Apr 28, 2011)

An adult red cherry will be around 1.5"....JUVENILES are .5" - 1."

The Fire Red and Red Cherry adult size will be basically the same.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had Red Cherries for years now and I've never seen them exceed 1". Maybe my tanks are too crowded, or something else is stunting their growth, but I'm just speaking from experience.


----------

